

Ask HN: Review my MVP web app Hello Hype - huwshimi

I recently launched my new web app Hello Hype. With Hello Hype you can recommend books, music and movies and follow your friends recommendation. There are no fancy recommendation algorithms, it is just organic friend based discovery.<p>I've been using it with a bunch of my friends and has been a great success with them so far. The app is currently at minimum viable product stage. There are heaps of things I would like to do to it, but I thought I'd share it with Hacker News and get some more thoughts.<p>I'll also get to see how my server handles the extra load... hopefully it doesn't die.<p>Check it out at: http://hellohype.com/
======
thinkalone
Very nice, simplistic, usable design, and within a few minutes of just messing
around, I was already able to find something cool to check out -
<http://hellohype.com/nicholasgross/391/>

Good work so far and have fun building it out!

~~~
huwshimi
Thanks! Glad you like it. I've been enjoying getting people's recommendations.

------
huwshimi
Clickable: <http://hellohype.com/>

